# Uber fake non surge



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Does Uber fake surge? How about a non surge?

today in FortLauderdale I was by the airport and number 10 in queue and the airport was at 1.4 to 1.6 surge so I'm figuring a ride is coming pretty soon...... but meanwhile I'm getting ping after ping from the port which is next door and no surge......I do not accept a single one....X and then pool and then X and so on.... after a bunch Uber puts me offline.....so I go back online and now I'm 12 in airport queue and here come more port pings with no surge....again I let them all go and again Uber puts me offline.... finally I figure f---it and go a few miles north where the rest of Fort Lauderdale was in a nice surge....

The port in FortLauderdale is a pain in the ass because port security stops every car and its a time waster....I avoid it..... but if Uber put the port at a surge I'd consider it....so the quest is if there is real demand in a given location why not a surge? obviously other drivers were nearby and nobody wanted those pings because its typically 10 to 15 minute wasted getting in and many times its a short ride to the airport or a port worker going very close nearby.......but still at 2.0 surge, now its doable....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

In order for an area to surge there needs to be a shortage of drivers the match. If uber can pull drivers from the airport to pick those folks up you already know what they are going to do.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Therein lies weakness in Uber's systems. Not understanding local markets. No dtiver wants those crap rides inside or near the port especially when surges exist by the beach the city or the airport. After 10 pings and uber putting me offline all I did was drive 10 minutes to beach for surge rides.


----------



## Joeyeking (Apr 3, 2017)

I have been driving over a 3-4 x surge for 5 minutes not one hit and when I did was regular

Now at camping stadium


----------

